

Mozilla details how old plugins will be blocked in Firefox 17 - mariusc
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2012/10/12/mozilla-details-how-old-adobe-reader-flash-and-silverlight-plugins-will-be-blocked-in-firefox-17/

======
rurounijones
Not a bad way to go about it: show warnings understandable by normal people
but let people do stupid things quite easily if they want to.

Now if only they did that with the self-signed cert warning page.

